# Ball Pythons > BP Husbandry >  How Does Music & Vibrations Affect Ball Pythons?

## mattchibi

So I've been wondering this for a while now.  So bear with me with a little back story..  I have a really good friend of mine since childhood, and just recently over the last few months, we decided we were going to move in together in a year or two when we have enough saved up.  My parents have an apartment that we rent out to a family and they said that we could get it whenever we are ready.  So thats a sealed deal, no problems there.

However, my friend is an avid jazz guitarist as well as hip hop producer.  He actually has a ball python of his own and hes the one who turned me on to the hobby.  I cant say that he keeps his snake in the perfect conditions (trust me Ive tried to get him to fix things but hes content with how things are), but he eats consistently every week.  The tank he's kept in is a 20 gal, with a infrared heat lamp on a dimmer.  I bring my infrared gun to check once in a while and his hotspots vary from 86-95, it was worse before I convinced him to get a dimmer.  So deviating from his snake, when he moves in with me, he was totally fine with me using a walk-in closet as my snake room.  However, by that point, I will be just about ready if not already breeding some of my snakes, which means it will be crucial that I get the best conditions for my collection.

My worry and question is this:  He likes to practice guitar with guitar amps really loud, he said he would set up the guitar amps as far away from the snake room as possible, but the apartment isnt that big and its probably like 10 yards from the snake room.  The amps he has are quite loud and I'd expect probably create pretty strong vibrations.  He also likes to make hip hop beats on his computer which would also create some pretty low bass notes from the speakers.  Of course, he won't be blasting music 24/7, but probably for an hour to three hours per day he says.  When I brought up this point with him, he justified saying it was okay by saying that his guitar amps are currently beside his 20 gal where he keeps his ball python, and he says he practices loud all the time but his snake still eats every week.

Im not sure if that is correct information, just because his snake is fine with it doesnt really mean mine will?  I really want to know what you guys think and if you've run into similar problems?  Its a big commitment and I want to make sure Im doing the best for my snakes.  How much does sound and vibrations really mess with snakes and how close do they have to be to feel it?

----------


## Mike41793

I dont think it should affect them too much. As long as he not playing it 24/7. A few hours a day would be ok though.

----------


## jcoylesr76

i have been playing guitar now for over 20 years, thrash metal mostly, as mike41793 mentioned it should not me to much of an issue unless it is a constant thing, they will feel those vibrations. but i have not had any feeding/breeding issues in the past due to normal daily (about 2 hours) practice, and up to 4 hour band practices.  and i am sure a lot of us generally have some sort of music, tv, etc going on a lot more of the time around our snakes.

----------


## sissysnakes

Check out this study:
http://jeb.biologists.org/content/215/2/ii

----------

captainjack0000 (03-24-2012),DananaPants (03-21-2012),_mattchibi_ (03-20-2012)

----------


## jcoylesr76

> Check out this study:
> http://jeb.biologists.org/content/215/2/ii



Very Interesting! Thanks!

----------

_sissysnakes_ (03-20-2012)

----------


## Valentine Pirate

I don't think it'll be too much of an issue. My boyfriend LOVES playing his guitar loud, and it's in the same room as our younger BPs, and before was with my older ones. They never seemed to have an issue, and our playing constant metal/rock in the house doesn't seem to bother them either

----------


## Simple Man

I have a stupidly nice stereo system that I play stupidly loud and it's never bothered any of my animals except my dog. And even he doesn't care too much  :Smile: 

Regards,

B

----------

_Mike41793_ (03-20-2012)

----------


## Salamander Rising

> How much does sound and vibrations really mess with snakes and how close do they have to be to feel it?


I'm pretty sure playing *disco* would be considered animal cruelty.

 :Very Happy:

----------


## Serpentine

> Check out this study:
> http://jeb.biologists.org/content/215/2/ii


Thx... that was very interesting!

----------


## Bp13

I have a large fan in my room an it does put off a lot of vibration would this affect  snakes??? 




want .1 pastel and 1. normal.

----------


## SpencerShanks

My brother practices guitar every once in a while right in front of my tanks, and never gets any reaction besides possibly sticking his head out to see what's going on. Still eats every week, even with poor guitar playing and obnoxious dubstep being played daily. You should be fine. Just make sure you have some sort of QT for when you move in together.

----------

Destanie (01-22-2018)

----------


## astoudt

My balls are in my bedroom (it's the warmest room in the house all year round) and I also have a pretty nice sound system in there. I play my music pretty loud usually while I'm cleaning and messing around in my room. One of them will sometimes come out and poke his head out and just kinda hang out there and watch me. He is either thinking "what on earth are you doing out there?!?" or "yea! play some skynyrd!". I can't tell. But I would imagine if it bothered him he would hide not come out to investigate, or maybe go off feed or something. I'm not sure but he seems fine by it.

----------

